# Heat Pump Thermostat HELP!!!



## MichaelG (Dec 8, 2010)

I wonder if there is something blown and the aux can't kick on because of that.?.?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

try w1 with white and w2 with brown. depending on your air handler in may need a call for heat on white before brown in order to fire up, or you may have a problem with your backup heat and it may not be stat at all


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Was the aux heat working with your old thermostat?


----------



## Hixheat1 (Dec 6, 2010)

MichaelG said:


> I recently replaced my Heat pumps thermostat and it doesn't seem to be calling for auxilliary heat at all. My house will not get above 55 degrees.
> 
> All electric setup here.
> 
> ...


Jump w1 and w2 at stat go to furnace and remove brown wire jump w2 and e at furnace or aux if different at furnace send a reply


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

why would you do that hix? You are taking away a stage of heating. for comfort and energy conservation you would want them to be staged!

also you could be masking a problem of one of the banks of heat being inoperative.


----------



## MichaelG (Dec 8, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Was the aux heat working with your old thermostat?


Either one or both banks seemed to have stopped working...The system would be running non stop and the house would only be around 62 degrees. I was told that my old Janitrol mercury stat might have crapped out and to replace it first to see if that was the issue. That is where I am at now.


----------



## MichaelG (Dec 8, 2010)

hvactech126 said:


> try w1 with white and w2 with brown. depending on your air handler in may need a call for heat on white before brown in order to fire up, or you may have a problem with your backup heat and it may not be stat at all


Just tried this and it doesn't seem to do anything. I have attached pictures so you can see what I am looking at. On the new stat it does not show w1 or w2 as an option for heat pump hook up. It does however have it listed on the side for conventional.... Please see the attached images for more clarification.


OLD STAT









HEAT PUMP MANUAL









NEW STAT









NEW STAT MANUAL










Btw - someone should develop a wiring harness that is used throughout the HVAC industry that would be a standard quick disconnect. Someone please get all the controls and equipment manufacturers together and come to an agreement!!!! Problems like mine seem all to common on many levels within the wiring department for all different spectrums of the HVAC industry..... 


Thanks for your help! If I can't get this figured out in the next few hours - I will be calling a service tech. It is a balmy 50 degrees in the house now...


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok. So this is not an issue of just a miswired thermostat then.

You probably have a bad sequencer in your air handler, and that is why the aux heat isn't working. Or, it could be that one or both of the strip heaters are broke.

Do you have a multimeter.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Not all heating systems work the same to use a standard harness.


----------



## MichaelG (Dec 8, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Ok. So this is not an issue of just a miswired thermostat then.
> 
> You probably have a bad sequencer in your air handler, and that is why the aux heat isn't working. Or, it could be that one or both of the strip heaters are broke.
> 
> Do you have a multimeter.


Yes I have a multimeter.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Turn power off to air handler. And check if the heaters have an ohm readings. of roughly 12 ohms.


----------



## MichaelG (Dec 8, 2010)

Funny - I am having a hard time locating the heat strips. Having never fooled around with HVAC before - Is there somewhere else I should look other than inside the unit? I have looked at the duct work as well to check for an inline duct heater and couldn't find anything. Starting to think this POS system doesn't have a secondary element.... I am calling a tech.


----------



## MichaelG (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay - I found the heating element. It was on the side of the unit in an access panel I didn't bother to remove. It's attached to the side of the house fan. Looks like a mouse or two got in there and might of made a connection inside the heater kit. Could it of blown something here? What are these black things?


----------



## MichaelG (Dec 8, 2010)

Are those transformers? Can I just swap it out?


----------



## MichaelG (Dec 8, 2010)

Was told they are sequencers. Not likely to have messed them up. I tripped the circuit breaker back and forth a few times. Seemed to be working properly. Still not call for Aux heat. Was also told this was a 10kw unit that is 2 stage but calls for all ten kw at the same time. I guess that would explain both the white and Brown wires... They both end up at this heater but are jumped together at the unit.


----------



## MichaelG (Dec 8, 2010)

Still no secondary heat kicking in....


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

MichaelG said:


>



Wow the morbid death and decay!


----------



## Hixheat1 (Dec 6, 2010)

MichaelG said:


> Are those transformers? Can I just swap it out?


That is a sequencer you can replace. Could you see the element inside


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks more like dead mice then transformers. :laughing:

Follow the yellow wires. One will go to the power feed. The other to the strip heater, or its fusible link.


----------



## MichaelG (Dec 8, 2010)

*thanks!*

Thank you all for the help! I broke down and got a service tech. Best $80 I ever spent. It was low on Freon and he fixed the secondary heat. My house is now a toasty 68 degrees. He did however let me know that my unit was a 2 ton and I really could use a 3 ton. 1500 sq ft and 14ft ceilings throughout about half of it.


----------



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

two guys electrocuted--shorted out system
after repairing this plug up the hole with something they won't eat!!
Not transformers-- limits and controls.
You need a professional at this point for quicker repair.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

MichaelG said:


> Thank you all for the help! I broke down and got a service tech. Best $80 I ever spent. It was low on Freon and he fixed the secondary heat. My house is now a toasty 68 degrees. He did however let me know that my unit was a 2 ton and I really could use a 3 ton. 1500 sq ft and 14ft ceilings throughout about half of it.


Doubt you need a 3 ton.

How well has it cooled in previous years.
How well has it heated in previous years.


----------

